# VA work VRM or AMS MAAG?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We were doing VRM work through AMS who is getting the work through MAAG. VRM has the contract so I naturally go direct. We do a couple of Properties for the $1,000.00 flat fee and routine time rolls around. I start looking through their packet and I notice no pricing for routines. I call my girl there and she informs me that routines are part of the $1,000.00 for initial services. 

So for those of you keeping score at home here is what they want. 

Initial grass cut
Trash out up to 40cyds
Sales clean
Hand rails
Bush trimming 
Gutter cleaning

Then routine grass cuts and maid service for as long as the property is on the market. 

All for 1,000.00 bucks.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We were doing VRM work through AMS who is getting the work through MAAG. VRM has the contract so I naturally go direct. We do a couple of Properties for the $1,000.00 flat fee and routine time rolls around. I start looking through their packet and I notice no pricing for routines. I call my girl there and she informs me that routines are part of the $1,000.00 for initial services.
> 
> So for those of you keeping score at home here is what they want.
> 
> ...


You forgot Smokes and CO detectors to code and boarding. You also must perform up to 4 wintz/dewintz for inspections as well.

Another clarification as well is, The routine services begin immediately after initial services. I have serviced VRM properties through MSI that were not listed for 4 to 5 months AFTER the intial was done. They don't tell you that.

This is a huge losing proposition.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> You forgot Smokes and CO detectors to code and boarding. You also must perform up to 4 wintz/dewintz for inspections as well.
> 
> Another clarification as well is, The routine services begin immediately after initial services. I have serviced VRM properties through MSI that were not listed for 4 to 5 months AFTER the intial was done. They don't tell you that.
> 
> This is a huge losing proposition.......


This is insane. The worst I have seen so far and it's direct with the national not through AMS or MSI

I'm shaking my head.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

once I was told about EVERYTHING is INCLUDED for $1000. I was like WTF. Your responsible for everything for that property from initial services intill it sells all for 1k. Oh wait they will pay 70 percent upfront after your initial services are completed and passed BSO then you'll receive the other 30 % whenever the property sells...weeks later or years later........


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This is insane. The worst I have seen so far and it's direct with the national not through AMS or MSI
> 
> I'm shaking my head.


It sure is a crazy world when the subbers pay out more than the company issuing the work :blink:.

I have it from a friend who "tried" VRM that it isn't working so good and when they tried to get out, VRM was at least willing to negotiate the flat fee. I should check back with her and see what came of it.

On a tangent, I will offer anyone a $1000 to mow my yard weekly, remove snow when needed in the winter, do a maid refresh on my house monthly, clean my gutters when dirty and haul off up to 40 CYD when my wife decides to clean out the basement. Any takers? You only have to do this until I decide to sell my house. Sounds insane doesn't it?


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I inquired when VRM first got the VA contract and then I jumped through hoops to finally see what pay was and I seen how they are doing it and I said thank you for your time but I don't want any part in this I'm not in business to lose money and they tried giving me their line, "sir most properties only are active for 90 days or so" then sold and I know that not many houses around here are going to be going in 90 days and to this day they still call and e mail me about doing work for them. I decline every time


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> I inquired when VRM first got the VA contract and then I jumped through hoops to finally see what pay was and I seen how they are doing it and I said thank you for your time but I don't want any part in this I'm not in business to lose money and they tried giving me their line, "sir most properties only are active for 90 days or so" then sold and I know that not many houses around here are going to be going in 90 days and to this day they still call and e mail me about doing work for them. I decline every time


thanks for the warning. they just contacted me also.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> I inquired when VRM first got the VA contract and then I jumped through hoops to finally see what pay was and I seen how they are doing it and I said thank you for your time but I don't want any part in this I'm not in business to lose money and they tried giving me their line, "sir most properties only are active for 90 days or so" then sold and I know that not many houses around here are going to be going in 90 days and to this day they still call and e mail me about doing work for them. I decline every time


They gave me that speech and they tried to tell me that several of these properties are cash for keys and some have no debris. I called my local VA broker and asked her is she had ever seen properties with a few CYDS of debris. Her response was "I rarely see one with only a few truckloads of debris"

Still shaking my head. I'm dumbfounded by this one.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I also talked to them months ago and am still waiting for them to call me to explain how this could possibly be profitable for me.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Not to be rude...but this was fodder a while back and everyone pointed out the $1000 cradle to grave issues...
How did you miss that in their "field training"?
Everyone I spoke with said they were leery of that...


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We were doing VRM work through AMS who is getting the work through MAAG. VRM has the contract so I naturally go direct. We do a couple of Properties for the $1,000.00 flat fee and routine time rolls around. I start looking through their packet and I notice no pricing for routines. I call my girl there and she informs me that routines are part of the $1,000.00 for initial services.
> 
> So for those of you keeping score at home here is what they want.
> 
> ...



And that is why i told them to go stuff sausage :lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Not to be rude...but this was fodder a while back and everyone pointed out the $1000 cradle to grave issues...
> How did you miss that in their "field training"?
> Everyone I spoke with said they were leery of that...


We were ok with the $1,000.00 package price. We were unaware that the routines came from that price.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> I inquired when VRM first got the VA contract and then I jumped through hoops to finally see what pay was and I seen how they are doing it and I said thank you for your time but I don't want any part in this I'm not in business to lose money and they tried giving me their line, "sir most properties only are active for 90 days or so" then sold and I know that not many houses around here are going to be going in 90 days and to this day they still call and e mail me about doing work for them. I decline every time


Fine then after 90 days the contract is over and a new one starts. thats 6 grass cuts and 3 refreshes only .


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

We were contacted by them months ago,I told the guy that unless they paid 1200 year or a month its a losing situation.How can a guy mow the lawn every 2 weeks,Inspect every 2 weeks,winterize,remove debris,etc for 1000-1200 for the life of the property???if the property sold in a month it would probably be worth it.I don't know about you guys but around here the houses aren't exactly selling like hot cakes lol I just don't understand these people.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

We have houses in our area of PA that have been on the market for years


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have given notice. I feel that we only hurt ourselves if we allow this to happen. There is no way we as contractors can take flat rates for the life of a property. 

I refuse to knowingly be part of the problem. We are pulling out.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Cash for keys is a joke anymore, atleast for me. When I get a cash for keys from AMS I can count on atleast 6-10 cyds. It's ridiculous. And they send over their work order at the cash for keys amount and ohhhh you better have their ****NEW***** photo requirements or don't even think about even attempting. I'm just glad I have built up relationships with local brokers and went more toward that way because that gave me back some sanity


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We were ok with the $1,000.00 package price. We were unaware that the routines came from that price.





Yeah that was pointed out early on.

It took me a nano second to know that was a bad bad deal.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Yeah that was pointed out early on.
> 
> It took me a nano second to know that was a bad bad deal.


I was honestly in and out while this thing was getting out together. I was managing a few bigger projects, and traveling. Basically I was asleep at the wheel and letting someone else handle the paperwork and online training crap. 

That's no excuse I'm still guilty of not asking the right questions or enough questions.


----------

